# Motobecane Tri Bikes vs. Fuji Aloha vs. Diamondback Interval Elite



## fireMedic1343 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a Cycle Spectrum close to my home and noticed they had a couple of tri bikes from Kestrel and Motobecane. They seem to be great quality. But, I was looking at the specs and it looks like the most current Motobecane's frame doesn'tt match up with the Fuji Aloha like they did in the past. I wonder if they are a unique design now. Triathlon and Sprint-Tri Bicycles from bikesdirect.com

I finally found something that competes nicely with the BD value in Tri Bikes... the Diamondback Interval Elite new for $700 OTD, I've heard good things about the bump in quality with many of the current Diamondback offerings.
Diamondback Bicycles - Interval Elite

Anyhow, anyone have any experience with any of the above bikes?


----------

